# Where does it say...?



## WaywardNowHome (Jul 18, 2009)

_I don't know which forum to put this in. I chose NT Epistles because it seems like the most likely place to find it._

Does any passage in Scripture ever say something along these lines: It would've been better if you had never heard the Gospel because since you have heard it, you will face a stricter judgment because you reject it.

I feel like I've read a passage that says something similar, not verbatim. Maybe it was just the words of a preacher that I once heard? I've actually been looking for this passage on and off for a while.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 18, 2009)

2 Peter 2:20-22 0 For if, after they have escaped the pollutions of the world through the knowledge of the Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, they are again entangled in them and overcome, the latter end is worse for them than the beginning. 21 For it would have been better for them not to have known the way of righteousness, than having known it, to turn from the holy commandment delivered to them. 22 But it has happened to them according to the true proverb: "A dog returns to his own vomit," and, "a sow, having washed, to her wallowing in the mire."


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 18, 2009)

John 15.22-25: If I had not come and spoken unto them, they had not had sin: but now they have no cloke for their sin. 23 He that hateth me hateth my Father also. 24 If I had not done among them the works which none other man did, they had not had sin: but now have they both seen and hated both me and my Father. 25 But this cometh to pass, that the word might be fulfilled that is written in their law, They hated me without a cause. 

John 9.40-41: And some of the Pharisees which were with him heard these words, and said unto him, Are we blind also? 41 Jesus said unto them, If ye were blind, ye should have no sin: but now ye say, We see; therefore your sin remaineth.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Jul 18, 2009)

That's it! 2 Peter 2:21 was the one I was thinking. Thanks to both of you for your contributions.


----------

